# Gorgo is finally here!



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

You read it right, Gorgo is in and shipping out ASAP!

Preorders will start shipping Friday morning, grab your quick, Monarch is already sold out of the first run.

http://www.megahobby.com/gorgothemonsterfrombritishsci-fimoviemonarchmodel.aspx


----------



## Yes it's me (Jun 25, 2008)

Yay! It's been a long winter!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Allen - Did I read the other thread correctly? If we pre-ordered 2 kits one of each box art ships automatically right?


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

dateline: Hell

Satan reports that today Hell has actually frozen over. Pictures at 11.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

If this can happen maybe some day I'll live to see a plastic Rhedosaurus kit.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Never a doubt in my mind that this kit would be released 
MCDEE


----------



## Special Teams (Sep 22, 2000)

Is there going to be a glow version? (too soon to ask?)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Special Teams said:


> Is there going to be a glow version? (too soon to ask?)


Knowing Scott....I'd say Yes...but down the road... kind of like way Aurora put out the original and then later came the GITD kits.
Cool the way Mega is getting the different Boxart kits sent out to their customers:thumbsup: Mega Rocks !
Mcdee


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Good things come to those who wait. Patience pays off in the end. 
I never had a lingering doubt and I'm very thankful to Scott and everyone associated with Monarch for making this happen. And you too Denis for your updates.
I'm going to bask in the glow of this for a long time and completely restrain myself from nagging and badgering as to when the next Monarch kit will be coming out.
Happy Camper here
Jimmy B.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

So when do you think the Moonsuit will be out?


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Congratulations on the new monster kit! It looks like it will look great displayed with the Aurora Originals! I love the box art (both) enough to purchase it just to display the box! I look forward to watching a build thread on Gorgo.

Wouldn't this actually be a Gorgos Mom Kit? Judging by the Big Ben clock at her feet, his mom destroyed London.

Of course, I realise an Ogra kit would have no name recognition. This has probably been talked about on an earlier thread


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Jimmy B said:


> So when do you think the Moonsuit will be out?




Sorry I meant...



Mcdee


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jimmy B said:


> So when do you think the Moonsuit will be out?


I asked the same question on their Facebook page. The reply was late 2014. So that one maybe in the final stages of production also. It would be nice!! 
I have to say Scott is a marketing genius. By not releasing a large number of different kits at once the kits that he does release sell out. Keeps him able to produce different kits less frequently and keeps his business profitable. It's a win-win situation for everyone!!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Sorry for the late response! Yes, if you ordered two Gorgos, we will send out one of each, even if you didn't specifically ask. We got you covered!

And Monarch WILL be making a glow in the dark version of Gorgo sometime in the near future, but come on guys! Let's appreciate this Gorgo for at least a few minutes before we start looking to the next one!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

eradicator178 said:


> I asked the same question on their Facebook page. The reply was late 2014. So that one maybe in the final stages of production also. It would be nice!!
> I have to say Scott is a marketing genius. By not releasing a large number of different kits at once the kits that he does release sell out. Keeps him able to produce different kits less frequently and keeps his business profitable. It's a win-win situation for everyone!!


You guys realize I was only goofing there right (see my 2 consecutive to get the gist).
However, if by chance it does come out this year I certainly won't argue.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Jimmy B said:


> You guys realize I was only goofing there right .


 ....but of course...
I Think it's still permissible to have a little fun on these boards:thumbsup:

Hey Mega....GREAT PICTURE!








Mcdee


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

At a collector standpoint We will have to classify the kits as Gorgo Green box and Gorgo Blue box. In the pic looks like the blue box is lesser quantity.:thumbsup:


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Mega Hobby has just informed me that my Gorgos have shipped. I should have them come Monday or Tuesday. :hat::hat:I am glad I had previously voided my bladder prior to reading the email. Mama is on her way boys. Mama is on her way.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Jimmy B said:


> You guys realize I was only goofing there right (see my 2 consecutive to get the gist).
> However, if by chance it does come out this year I certainly won't argue.


All of you Moon Suit people better pony up the dough and buy multiples of that kit. First of all---its blocking Scott from getting to more important kits that appeal _*TO ME*_.:wave: Like getting back on track with *The Fly*,lol. Secondly: if it *doesnt *sell: it could set them back billliiiiiooonnnnnnssss and he wont be able to make kits that are appealing *TO ME*. :wave:


I am, of course, *just kidding*. I don't know what the Moon Suit even is(other than pics of the box art) so I wont be first in line to get one. But, if the excitement over the Gorgo and the Hyde/Drac re-pops are any indication: Scott seems to give the public what it wants, and has his finger on the pulse of his fans. If Gorgo proves as lucrative for the compnay as the excitement meters seem to indicate: Monarch may start pumping things out with a little more frequency. Oh heck---I think i just talked myself into buying a Moon Suit,lol. Now...about that Fly......:tongue:


----------



## Special Teams (Sep 22, 2000)

Two of those kits in that picture ARE MINE!!!!!!
Got my shipping confirm email from Mega also - SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Anton Phibes said:


> All of you Moon Suit people better pony up the dough and buy multiples of that kit. First of all---its blocking Scott from getting to more important kits that appeal _*TO ME*_.:wave: Like getting back on track with *The Fly*,lol. Secondly: if it *doesnt *sell: it could set them back billliiiiiooonnnnnnssss and he wont be able to make kits that are appealing *TO ME*. :wave:
> 
> 
> I am, of course, *just kidding*. I don't know what the Moon Suit even is(other than pics of the box art) so I wont be first in line to get one. But, if the excitement over the Gorgo and the Hyde/Drac re-pops are any indication: Scott seems to give the public what it wants, and has his finger on the pulse of his fans. If Gorgo proves as lucrative for the compnay as the excitement meters seem to indicate: Monarch may start pumping things out with a little more frequency. Oh heck---I think i just talked myself into buying a Moon Suit,lol. Now...about that Fly......:tongue:


Oh hey - lemme tell ya...If i had a choice between the Moonsuit and a Monarch Aurora style Fly, it's the Fly hands down. Well maybe one hand and one fly pincer down.


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

A Great Day for styrene!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

oliver said:


> A Great Day for styrene!!!


Yup ! Couldn't agree any more :thumbsup:
Moon Suit is Public Domain...The Fly ....not so much, but I'm hoping Monarch still produces it....
But right now it's Gorgo.... Gorgo....Gorgo!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

mcdougall said:


> Yup ! Couldn't agree any more :thumbsup:
> Moon Suit is Public Domain...The Fly ....not so much, but I'm hoping Monarch still produces it....
> But right now it's Gorgo.... Gorgo....Gorgo!!!
> Mcdee


WHHHHHEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> ....but of course...
> I Think it's still permissible to have a little fun on these boards:thumbsup:
> 
> Hey Mega....GREAT PICTURE!
> ...






What's that............boxes with the words......G...G..ORGO on them?????


What's Gorgo????


Oh my god..............guys it's finally been released. Get out the champagne!!!!!:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Not since the days of Aurora have I seen styrene piled that high!!! FAR OUT!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Not since the days of Aurora have I seen styrene piled that high!!! FAR OUT!!!!!! :thumbsup:


And that was just the first couple cartons!!

Okay we're a bit lighter now after shipping all our preorders, but we still have a bunch left for those who weren't convinced Gorgo was actually going to come out!!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Is the Beast from 20,000 Fathoms public domain? 

Movie is about 60 years old....


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

sg-99 said:


> At a collector standpoint We will have to classify the kits as Gorgo Green box and Gorgo Blue box. In the pic looks like the blue box is lesser quantity.:thumbsup:


 That pic kind of reminds me of Metlife Stadium.
Being a Jets fan I guess I'm favoring the Green box


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Woohoo!
Thanks to Scott for sticking with this project and for putting out such amazing kits.
Thanks to Randy (buzzconroy) for his exceptional WIP thread.
Thanks to Mega and to my LHS for helping me with styrene fix.
Thanks to McDee and the other true believers for maintaining a positive outlook.
Thanks in advance to all who post pics of their built-ups.

I don't know about the Moon Suit, but that Cyclops was pretty sweet. (I keed! I keed)!

Time to savor the moment and pop the corks!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I have four on order. Can't ever remember buying four of anything.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought 6 to go with the 6 ghosts,sinbads,and nossy's:dude:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> I bought 6 to go with the 6 ghosts,sinbads,and nossy's:dude:


That Nosferatu sure is a nice kit.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone plan on doing a resin baby to go with this great kit?


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

eradicator178 said:


> Does anyone plan on doing a resin baby to go with this great kit?


I give it about 3 months tops before it happens. Somone will hop on that for sure.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Jodet said:


> That Nosferatu sure is a nice kit.


It sure is a nice kit!:dude:


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

I got mine....ordered on Friday arrived Saturday afternoon. Thank you Mega Hobby.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

myk said:


> I got mine....ordered on Friday arrived Saturday afternoon. Thank you Mega Hobby.


Get it open. Begin work. Take many pictures. So let it be written. So let it be done.

Mine is in Cincinnati. It shant be here until Monday or Tuesday.

But I am not complaining. I am so very very happy. Thank you Monarch Models.:thumbsup:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

myk said:


> I got mine....ordered on Friday arrived Saturday afternoon. Thank you Mega Hobby.


:thumbsup:


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Baby Gorgo?*



eradicator178 said:


> Does anyone plan on doing a resin baby to go with this great kit?


Actually, Gorgo was the baby. Someone should do a "mother" kit.
Picture how big that would be!


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Watched the movie _Gorgo_ lastnight….LOL.
He did more damage to London then the Germans before him.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

AH!My Gorgo's came in today!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool Photo Danny! Can't wait to get at this baby :thumbsup:
Interesting plastic color....
Denis


----------



## Special Teams (Sep 22, 2000)

Arrived today! I'm torn between which box to display next to the Godzilla and King Kong boxes...?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Is the plastic color the same in both boxes?


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Wow, fast shipping by Mega, got it today!!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A look at the kits:thumbsup:


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Which box had which colored plastic?
Nice vid, BTW!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the video sg-99!!! I can't wait for mine to show up.
Steve


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Which box had which colored plastic?
> Nice vid, BTW!


The gorgo that posted earlier came out of the box without the spot lights in the back ground which is the black styrene version.The one sg-99 posted came out of the other boxart.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Green box has green plastic, blue box has blue/black plastic. Looking forward to the Glow version to see what color of plastic it will have!:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

By the way, mine arrived yesterday, very impressed with the amount of detail in the base and buildings. Like Gorgo's texture as well.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

sg-99 said:


> Green box has green plastic, blue box has blue/black plastic. Looking forward to the Glow version to see what color of plastic it will have!:thumbsup:


Godzilla purple?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Almost done on mine.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

This is not like an Aurora long box monster model. 

This is an Aurora long box monster model. 

GREAT JOB, MONARCH!!!! 

I bought 4.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Fit on the kit is great, just needs some clamps to get the main body parts together and aid in cutting down any seams.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I just took inventory of the parts (A-OK), and I have to say, this is one fine model. Details run very very close to the seams, and the fit is so good I would imagine the seams won't be much of a problem.

The fine detail on the building is outstanding as well.

Hat's off to Monarch.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

sg-99 said:


> Green box has green plastic, blue box has blue/black plastic.


Awesome! I ordered the green box, so green plastic it is. I don't know why, but I am not a fan of black styrene at all.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I've got a question for the guys who are already working on their builds. I had complimented Scott on doing the kit in an email and one of the things mentioned in his reply was that the assembly of the buildings would be somewhat complex, a result of trying to retain as much detail as possible. So how have your buildings gone together...any tips or pointers?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Buildings go together great not complicated at all. One thing the base needs is just some fine amount of rubble to enhance the base.some fine ballast or gravel will do the trick!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:A beautifully realized kit. Well-worth the wait, and I enjoyed every bit of anticipation. Even if this were the last kit Monarch were to release (and we can only hope for more), Scott has done good by all of us. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what all you talented folks come up with.

In some ways, this is better than an Aurora. The bottoms of the feet are textured. The tail is solid - unlike the Aurora Hyde which had only a shirt front, and no back. The amount of attention paid to detail demonstrates a clear love for the hobby and respect for hobbiests. Absolutely exceptional in every way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

RB said:


> I've got a question for the guys who are already working on their builds. I had complimented Scott on doing the kit in an email and one of the things mentioned in his reply was that the assembly of the buildings would be somewhat complex, a result of trying to retain as much detail as possible. So how have your buildings gone together...any tips or pointers?


I found that the buildings were the easiest parts to put together.

Putting the "main back armor" on totally blew chunks. The armor doesn't have the same curve as the back that it's supposed to be glued to. This may only be the case with my particular copy, since it wouldn't take much variation for this to happen.

I'll have to fill the gaps with a lot of putty.

Not that I'd ever want styrene models to go away, but this is why I prefer resin. However, I'm glad I got this kit and I'm looking forward to painting it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Tim Casey said:


> I found that the buildings were the easiest parts to put together.
> 
> Putting the "main back armor" on totally blew chunks. The armor doesn't have the same curve as the back that it's supposed to be glued to. This may only be the case with my particular copy, since it wouldn't take much variation for this to happen.
> 
> ...








But with resin then you'd have other problems like filling in loads of pinholes, parts breaking easily and a model that's fragile compared to styrene. Styrene's also much easier to glue and work with too.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Agreement with comments in both mrmurph's and Tim Casey's posts.
I also got a kick out of the textured feet bottom. The solid back reminded me of the solid back that Aurora's Dracula has under his cape, completely unnecessary, but contributes to the heft of the build.
Buildings are not really complicated, with the tabs and notches sufficiently varied to discourage incorrect build. I mentioned in an email to Scott that the texture on the buildings - as well as the texture on Gorgo himself - is outstanding. a drybrush dream.
Tim, I noticed the same issue with the back armor, and figure I'll just glue bomb it


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Got mine today - lot of well engraved details! As ChrisW said this will be great for drybrushing. This kit base is super nostalgic of the Godzilla base but with better details on the buildings. This kit was well worth the wait. Thanks and great job on this one Scott!!!!!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> But with resin then you'd have other problems like filling in loads of pinholes, parts breaking easily and a model that's fragile compared to styrene. Styrene's also much easier to glue and work with too.


You must have seen some really bad resin kits.
I've only ever had one that had any issues with pinholes. And that was an old piece that wasn't even a kit, it was sold as a door-stop!

I'll give you the fragile part, when it comes to thin pieces like fingers or claws.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a kit where all the parts are on the trees?  

No complaints--it looks great, can't wait to build. From looking at it I'd say Gorgo is more of an offshoot of the Ankylosaurus family...


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*!!!!!!!!!!*

Gorgeous kit!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I really had no part fit problems--there are seams to be filled but nothing major. The back plate seemed to have a major problem at first but there is a tab that needs to be cut off right at the back of the head on the inside--I noticed some of these on the tail plate part too. They're not glaringly obvious so it would be easy to miss these and then have a devil of a time trying to work those parts into place.
It is a very well engineered kit with some nice locking components and it is a REALLY beautiful reproduction of the contours of the Gorgo suit and skin details. Definitely worth the wait and I'm sure I was one of the ones griping the most about that.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Glad to hear nearly everyone is happy with their Gorgos! Please post pictures when you complete yours, we want to share it with everyone -- and also encourage Scott to keep making some great quality kits in the future!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like a cool kit. I need to get one. Nosferatu and Sinbad were excellent and a lot of fun.


----------



## Yes it's me (Jun 25, 2008)

An absolutely fantastic kit and well worth the wait!


----------

